# Is there a way to change usernames?



## QueenCowFart (Jan 10, 2018)

I can't find anything on this, I've googled it and nothing comes up, and then I tried looking in the FAQ but it's under construction/revision.  

Is there a way to change usernames/profile IDs on the furaffinity site?
I know you can change your display name, but it doesn't really do much and no one really notices it. I just want a way where I can change my actual username, like, logging in username. 

I also apologize if this is in the wrong forum, I can't post in the one I thought this needed to go.


----------



## Kyr (Jan 10, 2018)

On the mainsite? Nnnnnope, can't change your username.

If you want a different one you have to create a new account and hope the username isn't taken.


----------

